# Emerson Sensi UP500W Thermostat Installation Issue



## Slapulator (Jan 7, 2017)

Hello. I am looking for some ideas on why after I installed my new Emerson UP500W thermostat my AC will not cool. The fan kicks on and air flows but it is not cold air. The heat pump does kick in and puts out hot air. I called Sensi support and they confirm all my wires and setting are what they say they should be so they are a dead end for my issue. I have a Lenox 14HPX-048-230 single heat pump system. Attached is a picture of my old thermostat wiring system a S1-THEU21P7S and The wiring of my new Sensi UP500W thermostat as guided by Sensi support. On the Sensi thermostat setup the outdoor setting is HP1, the indoor setting is on EL2 and I tried both o and b settings in the options menu. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.


----------

